# Mr Bosco's Workshop



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Came across this recently which I thought was interesting to see where the Bosco groups come from. Interesting that he oversees it all, even if it is just modding an existing group, it gives that personal feel.

Mr Bosco


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely traditional well-used workshop as you'd hope


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool looking workshop.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Very cool machines ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

forzajuve said:


> Came across this recently which I thought was interesting to see where the Bosco groups come from. Interesting that he oversees it all, even if it is just modding an existing group, it gives that personal feel.
> 
> Mr Bosco


Close but Bosco don't make the group, but they do make the ret and very beautiful it is too


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

While on the subject of the bosco machines, is anyone aware if there is a current UK distributor now that they are no longer available through Londinium or do you have to deal direct?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you have to deal direct, but the dodgy northern guy who wants my Bosco has not put a deposit or anything down so I could be tempted by a high I'd!!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah yeah...bank transfer for full amount whenever you want it pal...oh and I know ya car reg ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And you have my other machine!


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)




----------

